# Put On Notice by the Washington State Patrol Bomb Squids



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...never got a Large Flat Rate box at work before. Then when I saw "Probategeek" as the return address, I figured that it could be good.

First things first, I opened the box and there was this letter, and you can tell that Terry is, in fact, an attorney...lots of legal sounding mumbo jumbo










Next up was some Washington/Oregon products, and the letter claimed that the Pacific Northwest is the most beautiful in all of the US of A, which I hardly agree with...I am partial to the TRUE champion of beauty and overall greatness, New England! Some DryFly (made in Washington) Gin and Vodka) The vodka isn't opened because it seemed a little damp...these noobs tried to get it dont...got to give them an A for effort...they'll get it eventually! Also was some Marionberry Preserves (I thought that Marion Berry was the guy from DC that did coke and hookers...if that is the case, this should be some good preserves!) And finally a custom 5 Vegas mug (I believe hand made by Probate Geek himself!).










This is a few more Northwest goodies...some coasters from NW Microbreweries! I LOVE Microbrewed beer! AND some Smoked Trout Jerky (I think that I found my "gift" for Ray's WTF Pass.)










And last but not least, The Cigarnage (most of them were prefectly fine, but one package had a humi pillow in it and it broke open (damn noobs...) but thank god for cello!










It is funny, the first cigar that really kicked my ass was the Joya de Nicarauga Antano...and there is one in there...fitting because the WSBS just kicked my ass too!

Thank you guys (probategeek, David_ESM, and aninjaforallseasons) I really appreciate the thought and the gesture. Now, watch your backs! :evil:


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

That letter is epic. I laughed my ass off when I read through it. :rofl:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhh the liberation....... :lol:

Excellent letter!! I did laugh out loud! Good Bomb Brothers!

Kipp, enjoy them Bro! But I do fear the liberation just might be in over their collective heads.......


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, very nice. Probategeek, very nice hit!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Ahhh the liberation....... :lol:
> 
> Excellent letter!! I did laugh out loud! Good Bomb Brothers!
> 
> Kipp, enjoy them Bro! But I do fear the liberation just might be in over their collective heads.......


I do believe that you might be correct ZK Brother Jeff...the best part of their bomb will be when the police show up at their door for sending alcohol to someone who is under 21 years of age. I wonder how the bar will look at ProbateGeek when they find out that he has supplied minors? LMAO


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Most excellent hit!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

damn....beer and jerky! where is mine?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So this is how its gonna be huh ???? Well played.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Cigars, beer & jerky. Nice hit, it doesn't get much better than that. Enjoy that package Kipp.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beer, no....beer coasters yes. Gin and Vodka, yes....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> So this is how its gonna be huh ????.


Pretty much...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The Dry Fly is made less than 2 miles from my door. They only use WA ingredients. Some very good stuff that is slowly spreading out across the US now.

And yes, Terry went to town with that letter. Loved it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Pretty much...


That is all you have to say? You take part in an ass kicking of Captain Ass and all you do is respond to Keith with "prettty much"?!?! Oh boy...you fellas have poked the bear, and the bear does NOT like getting poked!!

:boom::flame::croc::target::mad2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> I do believe that you might be correct ZK Brother Jeff...the best part of their bomb will be when the police show up at their door for sending alcohol to someone who is under 21 years of age. I wonder how the bar will look at ProbateGeek when they find out that he has supplied minors? LMAO


Kipp, you're under 21?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kipp, you're under 21?


Maybe?:kev:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Oh boy...you fellas have poked the bear, and the bear does NOT like getting poked!!


Living in the fantastic PNW and spending most my time outdoors, I am never far away from one of my many bottles of bear spray. Have yet to find a bear willing to test it for me.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Living in the fantastic PNW and spending most my time outdoors, I am never far away from one of my many bottles of bear spray. Have yet to find a bear willing to test it for me.


Well, bear feces from New England smells like PNW "bear spray"...we, apparently, have tougher bears than you do.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> Ahhh the liberation....... :lol:
> 
> Excellent letter!! I did laugh out loud! Good Bomb Brothers!
> 
> Kipp, enjoy them Bro! But I do fear the liberation just might be in over their collective heads.......


Over our heads? Over our heads?! Keep talkin that :blah:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Over our heads? Over our heads?! Keep talkin that :blah:


Over your heads! Over your heads!! :rip: WSBS....


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

In all seriousness though guys, that was incredible and very generous. I can not wait to try the Dry Fly stuff! Believe it or not, out of the 17 cigars you sent, I have not had: Gurkha Viper, Olivia Conny, GH2, Oliva V (in that Vitola), Cu Avana Intenso, Gurkha Park Avenue, Gurkha Cuban Legacy, 5 Vegas Cask (been wanting to try this one for a while now), or the Graycliff G2. So 9 out of the 17 I have not had! (and I LOVE the Diesel UC, which you all sent me 2). Oh, and I have not had the one that kind of smells like pee...Don Collins...and I am a bit leary about it, seeings how much smack I talk to you fellas! LMAO ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Successful bomb squid is successful.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> That is all you have to say? You take part in an ass kicking of Captain Ass and all you do is respond to Keith with "prettty much"?!?! Oh boy...you fellas have poked the bear, and the bear does NOT like getting poked!!
> 
> :boom::flame::croc::target::mad2:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


>


Hmm... Seems like we have a solution to that pretty close by...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Successful bomb squid is successful.


EXcelLent!!!

EDIT: Awkward caps a result of iPhone typing, not me trying to be cool.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Got anything newer... Like this?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn! Kipp! We need to step up our game!! Not too difficult


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Got anything newer... Like this?


:thumb:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Guess they are " hungry " for the cup !!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Guess they are " hungry " for the cup !!!


ound:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Very very nice...

The hits just keep on comin capt!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Triple teamed?! You guys are rough. Nice hit


----------



## jfhall (May 29, 2011)

Nice hit indeed!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

What did I miss?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Okay, I've been indisposed all day, but now am free to respond.

The "legal mumbo jumbo" Kipp seems to be complaining about is actually more aptly referred to as "quasi-legal bullsh*t" in my office, pure and simple. It's merely stuff I've picked up over the last 13 years spent as an estate planning/administration attorney, which is not actually anything like the "real lawyers" you see on TV. Any actual litigation stuff we send out to, well, litigators. I do tire of words like "heretofore" and "therein" and "hereof". And though I hate the use of it, I was sure to throw in a few "saids", just for _faux _authenticity.

The letter was, however, fun to put together with my brothers-in-arms here in the SUNNY (just now) Pacific Northwest. Kipp apparently was too ashamed to post a pick of the WSBS "bullet", or maybe just a little too scared by the overtly graphic and telling nature of such a powerful symbol of local wrath.



Hannibal said:


> . . . But I do fear the liberation just might be in over their collective heads.......


 Of course we are - quickest way to learn to swim is to jump right in the deep end! If we survive, that is...



primetime76 said:


> . . . I wonder how the bar will look at ProbateGeek when they find out that he has supplied minors? LMAO


The bomb was loaded in such a way as to provide me with an out: "I had no way of knowing what type of liquid was sealed in the small package within the larger package, Your Honor!" So though I packed the bomb, some of it came preloaded, thanks to the Spokane contingent. David's looking out for me, bro!



primetime76 said:


> . . .Oh, and I have not had the one that kind of smells like pee...Don Collins...and I am a bit leary about it, seeings how much smack I talk to you fellas! LMAO ound:


 That is Derek's grand idea, sort of new thing here at Puff, soon to be known as a "Pacific Northwest Stink Bomb". And yeah, we're working on the copyright, but would be happy to license it out for the price of a few good stogies. :smoke:


David_ESM said:


> .


This is NICE&#8230; But reminds me: what's for dinner?

Now, I've put off a good IPA and a better cigar typing this lunacy. No more!

Carry on, gentlemen - it's been a pleasure casting aspersions at you.


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice hit! i was laughing hard readin that letter


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats awesome Kipp


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> That is Derek's grand idea, sort of new thing here at Puff, soon to be known as a "Pacific Northwest Stink Bomb". And yeah, we're working on the copyright, but would be happy to license it out for the price of a few good stogies. :smoke:


There's one in every box!!! (Or, there will be...)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That's freaking awesome! 

That trout jerky really intrigues me! I'm a fan of marlin jerky(Hawaiian product).


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Cigars, beer, jerky....

And don't forget the Dry Fly Gin - that's some good stuff. Bendistillery gin is great too - and hard to find around here.

Y'all caught my interest with the subject on this one - did 911 for the patrol for 18 years. Still do part time.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Kipp apparently was too ashamed to post a pick of the WSBS "bullet", or maybe just a little too scared by the overtly graphic and telling nature of such a powerful symbol of local wrath.


Terry is, of course, referring to this:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Well, bear feces from New England smells like PNW "bear spray"...we, apparently, have tougher bears than you do.


The word in the woods out here, at least among the local fawna, is that any bears unfortunate enough to call New England home come very close to being the most spineless and therefore pitied of all bears in the worldwide bear kingdom (second only to a notoriously poor bunch that goes by the name of the "Chicago Bears", but that's another story!).

But being a curious fellow, this evening I sidled (I can do that, being originally from Texas) up to a one of the local brown bears (what you guys might call a "grizzly"), and made a timid inquiry.

"Bear," I said, "What is your studied opinion of the bears of New England?"
(you don't mince words with brown bears - gotta get right to the point)

The bear's response was: "Here's what I think of them...", as he squatted then and told me in a very bearish way.










As the bear sauntered off, I quickly added: "Any thoughts on ZK?" Without turning, he had nothing different or otherwise to add.

:smoke: Good night, and be sure to tip your waitress.
<and yes, that's actual skat of a brown bear - don't ask>


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I like this better!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> (second only to a notoriously poor bunch that goes by the name of the "Chicago Bears", but that's another story!)


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

A very nice hit and an even more entertaining read...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gotta give those guys some props for creativity - and that letter definitely was funny! :rockon:


----------

